# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Vicki Fowler

## albert

Hi does anybody know if Vicki will be coming back to EE for Den's Funeral? I think she should be there being his daughter, i wonder if they do would she have that dodgy American accent again as she has been back in the states for a while.

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yer i would have thought she would be at the funeral

----------


## Luna

Nah i dont think she will. Remember she left mainly because den admitted he never loved her as much as sharon.

----------


## Luna

also i seen photos of the funeral somewhere and didn't see her there

----------


## squillyfer

yeah but there wasnt a mention of her when sharon and dennis got married either and you would have thought she would at least have been invited so I dont think she will come to the funeral although i dont know how they will get around it I mean they cant not tell her can they

----------


## eastenderfan_91

> Nah i dont think she will. Remember she left mainly because den admitted he never loved her as much as sharon.


 looking at it this way i can see why she wont

----------


## squillyfer

> i can see why she wont


he's still her dad i think she would be a bit upset look at sharon she told him she hated himbut now she's all over the place grieving

----------


## Luna

He may still be her dad but how long was he actually in her life? They might mention her and say that she has decided not to come or something like that

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that the actress playing her did not want to come back to eastenders

----------


## Katy

shes on of those characters that familys always forget about. i doubt shell be back. There may be a phone call though.

----------


## alkalinetrio

yeah your right she said she doesnt want to come back so theres high doubt she be there

----------


## albert

i hope that if she does come back they get rid of her quick because she was really annoying

----------


## RealityGap

It would be so weird if she doesnt show - its her dad thats being buried!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

haven't seen her in any photo's of the funeral... but seeing she left because Den loved Sharon more... i doubt she'd be back

----------


## *cinderella*

Yeah I mean Michelle didnt come back for her brothers funeral so I doubt Vicki will!! Lol takes after her Mum maybe?? haha.

Also the person who plays Vicki is currently doing theatre work in my Aunts theatre in Brighton.

----------


## brenda1971

Maybe they will cast someone else as vicki

----------


## Luna

dont think they will do that either they will either not mention her saying they cant find her or make up some excuse for her not being there

----------


## crazygirl

she wont come back, if she was we would of heard by now

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ive been woundering this aswell i thought she would of come back for the wedding aswell but it dont say anything about her coming back  for it

----------


## Luna

it is funny how the never mentioned her re the wedding

----------


## Debs

> Hi does anybody know if Vicki will be coming back to EE for Den's Funeral? I think she should be there being his daughter, i wonder if they do would she have that dodgy American accent again as she has been back in the states for a while.


 
she should be at the funeral, but in soaps people who should be there very rarely are. not actually heard anything abour her coming back so i guess not!

lets hope she wouldnt come back with that accent! god that was awful. 

and welcome to the boards.

----------


## jason_beech

like the recent vodaphone adverts???

sharon: hi vicki dads dead

vicki:jolly good

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I can't imagine she is coming back. Well if she does it will be yet another person playing her character.

----------


## ***sharon rules***

i dont want her to come back.

----------


## jason_beech

maybe actually american this time?

----------


## jason_beech

adding to that i dont think any american including english vicki will step foot in walford i doubt theres enough oil for them!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> like the recent vodaphone adverts???
> 
> sharon: hi vicki dads dead
> 
> vicki:jolly good


_That would be so funny!!!!!!!!_

----------


## pinkles14

Its funny how no one said anything about her at the wedding or if she had been invited
i dont think she will be back for dens funeral i wonder if sharon or dennis are going to phone her to tell her whats happened ...

----------


## alan45

Michelle didnt come back for her brothers funeral so its unlikely Vicki will come back for Dens 2nd funeral    --    Its a good job it wasnt during the panto season olr Sharon would have been absent

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Since Vicky was completely ignored at the wedding, I'm guessing the same will happen for the funeral. We're prob just supposed to presume that she was told about it, but didn't want to come. Dennis doesn't go to the funeral so the writers probably don't think it is too far-fetched that Vicky wouldn't go either!

----------


## RealityGap

> like the recent vodaphone adverts???
> 
> sharon: hi vicki dads dead
> 
> vicki:jolly good


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  so funny!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## RealityGap

> Michelle didnt come back for her brothers funeral so its unlikely Vicki will come back for Dens 2nd funeral -- Its a good job it wasnt during the panto season olr Sharon would have been absent


 :Cheer:   :Cheer:  so true  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

(do you think that the ee bosses thought this would make a great Christmas story line then thought doh!!  Miss Dean would be in panto better do it before!!)

----------


## jason_beech

on the den thing they did it now because i think the producers realized they needed to dig up a dead corpse for christmas thats why frank butchers coming back!

----------


## littlemo

Today was the first time they mentioned Vicki. I would have thought she'd be the first person Sharon would think of, when she found out about Den. Today which I think it's supposed to be about 3 days after Den was found, Pauline tells Sharon she needs to tell Vicki. She hasn't had a look in.

No Vicki's not coming to the funeral because Scarlett was on This Morning not long ago, and she said she was never coming back to EE.

----------


## ~Sooz~

I would love to see her back (not re-cast though) but we've not heard anything about it which is a shame, she really grew on me and I was sad to see her go.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders return ahead for Vicki Fowler?
EastEnders fans havenât failed to notice the many throwbacks to Walford past in recent scenes â especially via Michelle Fowler who returned home late last year. And, with her constant references to her daughter Vicki and her son Mark Junior, it may well only be a matter of time until a reunion takes place.
In tonightâs episode, Michelle ended up taking another trip down memory lane with several scenes harking back to classic EastEnders characters such as Angie Watts and Pauline Fowler. And, when Michelle once again feels sorrow at her children not speaking to her, her ongoing conversations about Vicki are bound to stir up return speculation once more.
After all, isnât it the golden soap rule that the moment a soap character is constantly mentioned on screen, their return must be around the corner?
Fans last saw Vicki, played by actress Scarlett Johnson, in 2004 after she left following a year long stay in Walford. She has been mentioned several times since but is, at the moment, not talking to her mum since she split with her boyfriend Tim after falling for Preston.
Recently, EastEnders has brought back a number of familiar faces to facilitate storylines including Yolande Trueman, Derek Harkinson, Ryan Malloy, Tiffany and Morgan Butcher and future returns include Cora Cross and Charlie Cotton.
So weâre pretty sure thereâs room for Vicki too â there are definitely unresolved issues for Michelle and her family, after all. Surely EastEnders canât resist exploring thoseâ¦

----------


## Perdita

https://metro.co.uk/2019/02/20/easte...i81pamwDRXRpGg

Is she coming back?

----------


## lizann

she can afford to return with 20k off lofty

----------

kaz21 (21-02-2019), parkerman (21-02-2019)

----------


## Jadefalcon

I really hope not, Vicky was never exactly my favourite.

----------


## Katy

Which one was Vicky Fowler? I cant remember - clearly not left a longing impression

----------


## Perdita

Scarlett Johnson (2003–04) was last actress to play Vicky Fowler 


Vicki was never going to be a good girl with parents like Dirty Den Watts and bolshy teen mum, Michelle Fowler. Where as Sharon had been Den's Princess, Vicki careered back into the Square in 2003 to establish herself as Den's Queen (Vicks). But she had her work cut out to surpass her sparkling sister in daddy's estimations.

Fairly rapidly she wound up in trouble - pregnant with Spencer Moon's baby. Sharon, who was infertile, offered to buy the tiny tot and Spencer wanted to be a father, but ever the single-minded gal, Vicki took matters into her own hands and ended the pregnancy.

On discovering that she had a half brother, Dennis Rickman, Vicki lured the lad to Albert Square, much to her entire family's annoyance. However, it was Vicki who was left gutted when she discovered that Sharon and Dennis had started a relationship. Alongside her father, she did everything in her power to split them up.

On discovering that Zoe Slater was carrying Dennis's baby, Sharon decided to leave. Den didn't want her to leave and Vicki overheard him letting slip that he loved her less than Sharon. Gutted, Vicki decided to leave the Square with Sharon and return to her mum for further tears and tantrums in Florida.

Backstory
Michelle Fowler and her friend Rachel took Martin Fowler and Vicki Fowler to the seaside for paddling, to visit the pier, for ice cream and to build sandcastles. When it was time to go home Michelle asked if they wanted to say another day and she'd secretly booked a caravan. Martin and Vicki slept in bunk beds and Martin told Michelle that he wished she was his mum.

https://eastenders.fandom.com/wiki/Vicki_Fowler

----------


## lizann

is she in australia with spencer moon?

----------


## Perdita

> is she in australia with spencer moon?


Allegedly ... not sure if scriptwriters remember ... lol

----------


## lizann

on line rumours of return recast

----------

